
David X Cohen Puzzle | The Simpsons and their Mathematical Secrets - ColinWright
http://www.simonsingh.net/Simpsons_Mathematics/david-x-cohen-puzzle/
======
msohcw
It's very easy. Brute-forceable factorization problem. I would be interested
in seeing if there were more elegant solutions though, I'm sure there's some
optimizations, although the numbers multiplied are prime.

